# LARPing in MN



## warlord (Nov 2, 2004)

I was judt wondering if there was anywhere to LARP D&D in Minnesota does anybody know?


----------



## Kiriath (Nov 9, 2004)

Mail intrigleeman at hotmail.com

Or go to http://www.mage-page.com

Or go to http://www.misfit.org

If you mail the intrigleeman mail, tell me where ya live.


----------

